# About the running part



## Invalesco (28 Nov 2005)

Hey, I just had a question.

I just tried doing the 2400k run, to see how fast I could do it so I could write it down on my application. But the problem is I didn't do good at all. I don't know if it's due to the fact that it's friggin cold outside right now or not, but my chest just started hurting , like cramps. I could only run for 4 minutes. I know that is just pathetic and I can't believe I could only do that. But my question is, should I even start my application process yet or just concentrate on running until I can fully do the 2400 and then start my application process? My parents think I should just hand it in and get it all going, but I don't want to hand it in, then a couple weeks later have to do my phyiscal and then not be able to do it.

Thanks for any help


----------



## George Wallace (28 Nov 2005)

So...that's like from Halifax to Toronto...  ;D
Go to the Training Forum.  There are lots of good advice there for Training.  Paracowboy has given good advice in a lot of the Threads on Running, etc.


----------



## shaboing (28 Nov 2005)

your chest cramping up could be the cold. but it could be many other things as well, like your sick, you have asthma. i dont know your backround and i'm not able to tell ya what it is, just speculate. as for your testing as far as i know all you will be doing is a step test, you can search the forums and i'm sure it will explain somewhere what it is to you. i didn't have to do any running for the test. but with that said the test is supposed to be equivilant to running 2400 meters so if your not in good enough shape to do the run it will show on the test, it will be your call on whether or not you actually go back out and complete your run. i would reccommend that if you dont know your own abilities. hope that helps ya


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Nov 2005)

Put in your application now, don't put it off.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (29 Nov 2005)

Remember though, you're not supposed to lie on your application...


----------



## q_1966 (29 Nov 2005)

I had the same problem, When I did the Running test I was about half a minute to a miniute over the minimum standard, The recruiter told me I could record that score on my application and continue training to meet/exceed that level until my PT Test (The Step Test etc.)


----------



## Mojo Magnum (29 Dec 2005)

If it's proving difficult, walk the distance first and time yourself, then just make sure you beat your time each time you come back (and always complete the distance).   

You will improve.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (29 Dec 2005)

If you can only run for 4 minutes, run 5 days a week, day one run for 4 minutes, day two try for 6 minutes etc. As long as you are healthy, the cramping is most likely your body getting used to the cardio. Don't stop to walk if you get tired but rather shuffle. Proggresively you will build up a tolerance and your distance will improve. 

 Think of it this way, your body is trying to tell you it can only run for 4 minutes, how then can marathon runners do upwards of 100km per day? Your body will learn but only if your brain makes it learn.


----------



## Dog (30 Dec 2005)

Take every opportunity that you are given throughout your day to get your heart rate up.... 
take the stairs, walk to the store every night to buy yourself the ingredients for your supper rather than buy enough groceries for a week, stow your remote control away somewhere, go to a gym, or if you can't go to a gym, use some free-weights, or if you don't have any.... fill up some plastic jugs with water and use those. 
Do push-ups until your arms arm on fire and your heart is hammering the inside of your chest. Jump rope..... if you apply now, and you do these things you should be ok before you head off to BMQ. The human heart is an amazing thing. It get's stronger very quickly.... you just have to have the mental drive.


----------



## RossF (30 Dec 2005)

I don't know about you..but when I sprint it on a 2.4km run, I'm a lot more tired than what that step test did to me. Anyone else find this?


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (31 Dec 2005)

> If it's proving difficult, walk the distance first and time yourself, then just make sure you beat your time each time you come back (and always complete the distance).



That is actually a very good way of going about it. Run a certain number of laps or time. The next time you run, do a little more. When you're doing it, you'll be thinking "its only 1 more lap, I can do 1 more lap!" Another good way is, say you want to run 5k in 20 min max... you know you can do it but only if you really push yourself... schedule something important, and about 20 minutes before you have to be back at home, run to somewhere 2.5 km away, forcing you to run the 2.5km back in time.

Meh, works in theory


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (31 Dec 2005)

> I don't know about you..but when I sprint it on a 2.4km run, I'm a lot more tired than what that step test did to me. Anyone else find this?



Yeah, the step test is a joke... but I dont think they mean its the equivalent to a 2.4km run in terms of physical training, but rather in terms of measuring your oxygen intake or something like that. I remember right after doing it the person measured my VO2 intake or something along those lines...


----------



## RossF (31 Dec 2005)

Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> Yeah, the step test is a joke... but I dont think they mean its the equivalent to a 2.4km run in terms of physical training, but rather in terms of measuring your oxygen intake or something like that. I remember right after doing it the person measured my VO2 intake or something along those lines...



Ahh okay, yea -- that makes more sense.

Thanks,
-Ross


----------



## slyco (6 Jan 2006)

As a goal you should try to be able to run 5k for your first week of basic training.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (6 Jan 2006)

> As a goal you should try to be able to run 5k for your first week of basic training.



I quickly realised that the amount you think you can do (which was around 2.4 km) before basic training quickly doubles when theres more motivation 
In the first couple of days of SQ, they made us run 5k... Never done that before then.


----------



## grayman (6 Jan 2006)

If your worried about not being able to run, in basic training, don't worry I've seen people that can barely walk to the bathroom pass the PT test and still graduate, if you are remotely able to move under your own strength, chances are you will pass Basic training.  Right know the only standard you have to pass is the CF Express test in week three or four and then you can sit back on your laurels and coast through with the minimum amount of effort needed.  The CF is interested in quantity not quality, and if anyone is upset about what I have said, I apologise in advance, but being a recruit instructor, basic training is now designed not to fail.  I've seen recruits pass that should of been gone weeks before graduation but if you follow the TP(Training Plan) to the letter, which you have to, otherwise standards will be all over you, new recruits are given so many chances it is virtually impossible to fail the course.  
I know I went off on a rant there , but it just had to be said.
SOLDIER ON !!


----------



## SoF (9 Jan 2006)

grayman said:
			
		

> If your worried about not being able to run, in basic training, don't worry I've seen people that can barely walk to the bathroom pass the PT test and still graduate, if you are remotely able to move under your own strength, chances are you will pass Basic training.



I don't entirely agree with that comment. If you're worried about running in bmq then you should work on your running and ensure you can not only meet the minimum but can greatly exceed it. Sure when you're running with a crowd the pressure is on and you may run further than you thought but you shouldn't go into bmq w/o properly training. Also, your body should be used to running so during bmq you can properly heal from pt and  you're not as tired. Being overly tired from lack of running prior to bmq is not good because then you will suffer in the other activities, like falling asleep in class.


----------



## govenor_mac (23 Apr 2006)

Yes, You had better practice real hard. My son got 4.5 out of 6 and is sitting in PAT platoon  waiting to see what they are going to do with him. RUN your butts off.


----------



## Hot Lips (23 Apr 2006)

Well I am 37 and I am running...

I previously played sports when I was a teenager and in my 20s but raising kiddos...made that hard for awhile...so after about 15 years of not running...I am.  Started slow and it just keeps getting easier...gettin gout the door is the hardest part.

Now I had always swam, skated, biked and did other active things when I hadn't run but I didn't think I could  

One foot in front of the other...

HL


----------



## Fusaki (27 Apr 2006)

SoF said:
			
		

> I don't entirely agree with that comment. If you're worried about running in bmq then you should work on your running and ensure you can not only meet the minimum but can greatly exceed it. Sure when you're running with a crowd the pressure is on and you may run further than you thought but you shouldn't go into bmq w/o properly training. Also, your body should be used to running so during bmq you can properly heal from pt and  you're not as tired. Being overly tired from lack of running prior to bmq is not good because then you will suffer in the other activities, like falling asleep in class.



But for the record, the standard in BMQ is still pathetic. We had this one chick on my course who seriously fat. And not fat in the way my girlfriend thinks her ass is big. I mean actually FAT. She blocked out the sun. And I'm glad she was on a no drill chit for graduation, because I would have been embarassed for my folks to have seen me on parade with her.

So, I guess the moral of the story is push yourself as hard as you can before you start basic because if you're a sack of shit people WILL hate you. They will resent the fact that they take this job seriously, and the fatties just coast through. Lead by example, or at the very least, don't be an embarassment to those around you. I'm not saying you need to be able to run marathons, but if you can do 5kms before you start you should be good to go. Combine that with a keen mind and a commitment to self-improvement and you should have no problems.


----------



## govenor_mac (12 May 2006)

Its not that easy now. If you fail the running in the endurance test(1st week of basic) you are put in pat platoon til only God knows when .


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 May 2006)

If you're talking about the beep test, that's a joke.  6.5 I think men need?  I still walk at that level...

Max


----------



## Temoid (18 May 2006)

I got my 2.4 km at 10:30-11. That's it. I have no problem with distance (I'm pushing 7 or 8 km right now, aiming for 10 before I even get in), but running a 2.4k faster than that just kills me. Will I be allright?


----------



## CdnArtyWife (19 May 2006)

Temoid said:
			
		

> I got my 2.4 km at 10:30-11. That's it. I have no problem with distance (I'm pushing 7 or 8 km right now, aiming for 10 before I even get in), but running a 2.4k faster than that just kills me. Will I be allright?



Believe it or not, strengthening your quads, hams, glutes and calves will help increase your speed. Hit the gym. Do one workout of speedwork a week (ie 4x400 sprints with a 2 minute recovery jog in between, 4x800, etc) and do one long run at a nice slow pace each week as well as a "tempo" run at race or goal pace. Trust me, this works! This is a basic plan that most long-distance/endurance runners I know prescribe to.

I have a friend that runs all-out everytime he runs, he completed a half marathon in 1:48, ran the same half marathon one year later and his time did not improve (he was slower by 30 or so seconds). Conversely, I have another friend that ran a 10K race on the same course last year in 62 minutes, this year she had a personal best of 56 minutes...she shaved 6 minutes off her time by training smart.


----------



## paracowboy (19 May 2006)

Temoid said:
			
		

> I got my 2.4 km at 10:30-11. That's it. I have no problem with distance (I'm pushing 7 or 8 km right now, aiming for 10 before I even get in), but running a 2.4k faster than that just kills me. Will I be allright?


might be your form needs tightening up. Check out my thread titled Blisters, Shin Splints, and PT for tips.

You may also want to incorporate some cross-training. Also covered in that thread. After you've read it, if you have any specific questions, feel free to pm me.


----------



## Temoid (19 May 2006)

I lift weights and can squat 200 lbs while weighing 150 lbs. Hitting the gym is not the problem here. Should I perhaps just try and get used to it and shave off 5, 10 seconds at a time? Also, I run twice a week, once for speed, once for distance. Gym is twice a week. Reading that thread now, thanks.


----------



## blacktriangle (21 May 2006)

This may sound goofy, but I've started to everywhere. I run to work, to school and whenever I can drag a friend along. It's really helping me thus far, and I can usually do the 2.4 in about 9:30. My only question is, well my instructors expect that pace for distances of 5k and over?


----------



## paracowboy (21 May 2006)

try for 10 km in 40 minutes. Make that your goal. It was our standard in 3RCR Para Coy, and it prepares you for any other Standard you're liable to meet in the CF.


----------



## QuickSilver (22 May 2006)

I'm trying out for the reserves now so I have to do the minimum 2.4K under 12 min requirement, and I just ran it this morning under 10 min. I found that with the proper motivation (i.e. group running or something of the sort) you can actually run much further than you expect. I went to Queen's university for a special program and we had the option to run 10K's in the morning, and I could finish that without stopping, now I can barely breathe after my 2.4K run. I guess the speeds differ... and the extra few pounds don't help.


----------



## orange.paint (22 May 2006)

Now before I begin I NEVER tell anyone "that's good enough" but...
10min 30sec is not a bad start.And aiming for 10km will put you well ahead of the standard for BMQ/SQ.

As with everything it all comes with time and pratice,40 minutes for a 10km may seem way off for someone starting out like yourself but give yourself 6 months and you can easily meet that goal.In the mean time set more short term goals such as breaking 10 minutes on a 2.4km or under 21 for a 5km.Keep building up your endurance by running 7-8 km and soon 2.4 will look like a joke.

You seem to have a good attitude on fitness by wanting to enter the CF in great shape.

Good work,keep it up.


----------



## Temoid (25 May 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement. I Just recently ran 8 km in 40 minutes, half of which was uphill. It was tough, but allright. But 5 km in 21 minutes?  Now that is some freaky stuff I wouldn't like to touch with a ten foot pole :blotto:

EDIT: Trip report for today. Was supposed to run the 2.4k for speed today and failed miserably. Was unable to run even 3 laps with breaks in between - started getting those hot/cold sweats and the back of my brain started sort of buzzing in an uncomfortable way. Felt like absolute crap and gave up. I guess this is going to be me making excuses but I think that this has to do with my current job. I got transferred to a different department for 2 weeks, which are running out tommorow, and I've been doing repetetive work of a machine. Standing one one spot for 8 hours, doing the same thing over and over thousands of times while the meanie of a supervisor gives you an evil eye despite the fact that you are doing the job to the best of your ability. At the end of this week, I'll be on a "week of no work, week of work where I get to move around and move things" schedule and perhaps this running for speed thing will get back in gear again   

[/venting about my fitness failure]


----------



## CdnArtyWife (26 May 2006)

Dude, you are not a failure. Realize that now.

Everyone has bad days and bad runs. Even the world's most elite runners have bad training runs. The key is to listen to your body, if it is not a day for good speed work, then chill out, slow down and take it easy. You want the runs to feel such that you enjoy going out to run again. You don't want to hate every time you have a run on the books for the day.

I tell you this from experience. I am a long distance runner, training for a marathon. If I thought myself a failure everytime I had a bad run, I would not be running at all anymore, much less 100km each week.

Keep at it, you will do fine if you keep up the determination that you currently are showing.

Cheers,

Kara

edited for a typo


----------



## Amsdell (13 Jun 2006)

I've noticed a great difference between running on a treadmill, which I've been doing regularly for a long time now, and running outside, which I rarely do.  Everything is easy when you have a machine and a controlled environment.  I'm heading off to basic in two weeks and I've only recently started running outside.  This is not beause I'm a lazy gym-rat but because in my neighborhood I don't feel safe running at all times of the day.  I have a small window in the mornings to make a run for it (literally) but on most days I can't make it due to work.  What I find helps is doing jumping jacks at home.  They build up leg muscles and appear to build up endurance as well.  But without lying, I'd say I can run for about 15 minutes and be relatively alright (out of breath but alive) after it.  My goal is to increase that time by 5 minutes every day (taking a lot of days off work to make this so) and get to a solid 45 minutes (around 6 km) by the time BMQ starts.


----------



## Rice0031 (13 Jun 2006)

Amsdel,

You totally got it, man. Just keep it up with the dedication!
I started running in February so that I could be in decent running-condition for BMQ. I never used to run prior to that, so I was a lousy runner (barely could do the 2.4km without dieing every time). So long as you make sure to stick to the training and work hard, I guarantee you'll see the results you want.

Good luck!


----------



## Amsdell (13 Jun 2006)

Thank you.  I'll be working my @## off in the coming two weeks, that much I can promise.  I wish I could've started getting down to business sooner but with 60 hour work weeks on one job and I don't even want to count how many hours on the other one, its difficult.


----------



## orange.paint (15 Jun 2006)

Amsdel said:
			
		

> .  I'll be working my @## off in the coming two weeks, that much I can promise.  I wish I could've started getting down to business sooner but with 60 hour work   weeks on one job and I don't even want to count how many hours on the other one, its difficult.



By the sounds of things your living a working career and making time for fitness,the army needs more recruits like you.Sometimes coming home after a day of hell you feel like crap but you just have to push yourself out and keep going.GOOD JOB!

Fitness will help you out in all aspects of the army,just finished my PLQ and let me tell you the unfit people done very poorly when asked to "drive their body" with sleep deprivation.
I managed to top the course.

Again excellent job,
thought about going armoured? ;D


----------



## Amsdell (15 Jun 2006)

rcac_011 said:
			
		

> thought about going armoured? ;D



I won't be able to achieve THAT kind of fitness level in two weeks.


----------



## ready to go (30 Jun 2006)

what would a good goal be to set for entering BMQ with hopes to top the class and excell in battle school? I can do 10 k in 45 mins on a treadmill with my HR @ 159-168 going 8.2 mph. I also run the railroad tracks for an hour (don't know the distance) every other day. I also bike everywhere and sometimes go on the highway and ride around the outskirts of the city for some training-related fun. I can do the 2.4 k in 9:36 indoors or outdoors, hot or cold, rain or shine. I know I am doing well, but I'd like some 'external motivation' that comes from someone who actually knows to do better. It's so much easier to set goals if you have a starting point.


----------



## SupersonicMax (30 Jun 2006)

Topping the course isn't important.  Making sure everybody passes is.  BMQ/BOTC isn't an individual thing.  

Max


----------



## orange.paint (1 Jul 2006)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Topping the course isn't important.  Making sure everybody passes is.  BMQ/BOTC isn't an individual thing.
> 
> Max



And by helping out weaker members you will look a lot better and may top the course "ready to go".10km in 45 minutes is good but try yourself out on a ten kilometer run outside.Treadmills are OK but are easier than outside running.9:36 for 2.4 km is also respectable,keep at it and the seconds will fly off your timings.

Congrats on joining the army in good physical condition.And try to top it,if everyone trys to top it you will have a good course.Strive for the best.


----------



## Hot Lips (2 Jul 2006)

rcac_011 said:
			
		

> And by helping out weaker members you will look a lot better and may top the course "ready to go".10km in 45 minutes is good but try yourself out on a ten kilometer run outside.Treadmills are OK but are easier than outside running.9:36 for 2.4 km is also respectable,keep at it and the seconds will fly off your timings.
> 
> Congrats on joining the army in good physical condition.And try to top it*,if everyone trys to top it you will have a good course.Strive for the best.*



+1 rcac_011

HL


----------



## Temoid (6 Jul 2006)

Just ran a hilly 10k in 60 min. Every second of it was pure hell :crybaby:. However, I'm a few days away from getting an offer from the CF so I guess it's not that bad after all.


----------



## blacktriangle (7 Jul 2006)

What kind of areas do you all run in?

I always run outside and end up looking like a creeper because people think I'm running from the cops or something. Does anyone else get this? Most people don't understand why a male of my age would be "jogging".


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jul 2006)

S.Smith said:
			
		

> What kind of areas do you all run in?
> 
> I always run outside and end up looking like a creeper because people think I'm running from the cops or something. Does anyone else get this? Most people don't understand why a male of my age would be "jogging".



What do you dress like?  Are you dress in PT gear, or are you dressed up like a "Gang Banger"?


----------



## blacktriangle (7 Jul 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What do you dress like?  Are you dress in PT gear, or are you dressed up like a "Gang Banger"?



PT gear all the way.

Sometimes I think I may be less noticeable if I were a "Gang Banger". I live right at  Yonge and don't have much choice other then  to use main streets most of the time.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Jul 2006)

Don't have a park nearby?  The added agility challenge of not stepping on used needles and condoms shouldn't be overlooked, either.


----------



## orange.paint (10 Jul 2006)

Don't worry about someone staring.I'm in country bumpkinland here and running here gets a few weird looks.Mostly I think its country folk trying to figure out who's son you are, and how you got so much energy if you just put in a full days work bagging feed.In Newfoundland you end up stopping every 10 minutes to tell someone your not in a hurry and don't need a ride.Yep I hear yah,old people get freaked out easy. To make your run more enjoyable take a purse with you and keep looking behind you.....or a bag with a dollar sign if a purse is a little to "gay" for you.

In seriousness who cares who's looking at you,you will stand out in some places where running isn't so popular.Good work and keep it up.Around army bases its the norm to see people running so no one really notices.

As for they guy who asked where to be when coming on course,go for _*the best possible * _  but be well under 5 minute per km and be able to maintain that for 5 km.Run further to drop you re 5 km timings.

Anyone needs help feel free to PM me,I'm one of those running addicts.
I may also be instructing at the running room this fall so feel free to drop in and join up.


----------



## ready to go (12 Jul 2006)

I kind of like the funny looks I get from people running through ditches, on the highways and railroad tracks with heavy camo pants and no shirt in the rain (for example)^-^. 



> Does anyone else get this? Most people don't understand why a male of my age would be "jogging".




When I run by I silently hope there is no shadow of a doubt in their minds that there a soldier in training right in front of their eyes and they think "he's doing that for me". Maybe if they see us and our dedication it will inspire them a little bit.  Afterall, how essential is running to the army?


----------



## paracowboy (12 Jul 2006)

ready to go said:
			
		

> I kind of like the funny looks I get from people running through ditches, on the highways and railroad tracks with heavy camo pants and no shirt in the rain (for example)


so you should. I'd point and laugh, personally.


----------



## MikeL (13 Jul 2006)

ready to go said:
			
		

> I kind of like the funny looks I get from people running through ditches, on the highways and railroad tracks with heavy camo pants and no shirt in the rain (for example)^-^.
> 
> 
> When I run by I silently hope there is no shadow of a doubt in their minds that there a soldier in training right in front of their eyes and they think "he's doing that for me". Maybe if they see us and our dedication it will inspire them a little bit.  Afterall, how essential is running to the army?



 :

wow, just wow


----------



## mdh (13 Jul 2006)

> I kind of like the funny looks I get from people running through ditches, on the highways and railroad tracks with heavy camo pants and no shirt in the rain



I love to run in camo paint - that's it - no pants no shirt no nothing - I look a bit like Martin Sheen sticking his head out of the river in Apocalypse Now...the chics dig it  8)


----------



## Springroll (13 Jul 2006)

ready to go said:
			
		

> When I run by I silently hope there is no shadow of a doubt in their minds that there a soldier in training right in front of their eyes and they think "he's doing that for me".




I am sure there is a shadow of a doubt in their head so you should become an army.ca subscriber and wear your army.ca t-shirt when you run.


----------



## Pea (13 Jul 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> so you should. I'd point and laugh, personally.



 :rofl: You must have read my mind.


----------

